# I'm finally getting a girlfriend!



## Flopster (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess what?!!?! Mama saidI'm getting my very own mail order bride from somewhere called the "shelter." I sure hope she is pretty, and doesn't hog my good toys. I can't wait to meet her and snuggle her and get her to scratch behind my ears for me when I can't reach. 

Mama said I can't meet her for a while after she comes home because she has to heal from her surgery. Meanies. I should get to meet her first! I guess I'll just have to flash her these charming good looks from my cage. oooOoo I hope she likes me! :bunnyheart



Anyone have advice for me when I first meet her? How did it go when you first met your mate?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude

Be nice to her always and just practice these phrases over and over "Yes Dear" and "Dewlap you have a dewlap?".

I know she's your girlfriend and all, but I gotta ask, does she have BIG ears?

Rudy


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow - how wonderful...its always nice to have a girlfriend.

You might want to tell your folks that as much fun as it is to have ONE girlfriend...a guy is always open to having a couple of girlfriends. Its sort of fun sometimes....they try to outdo each other grooming you and get you a really DEEP grooming...and they each want you to pay attention to them so they're snuggly.

Then again - there are points to be made for having just one girlfriend. Like...you don't have to break up fights and you don't have to listen to them all the time.

One good thing to practice...

"No dear, that cage does NOT make your butt look fat."

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't bites her on her butt even if she is uggy.Don't bite Mommy on her hand, neck or anywhere else you smell dat bunny.

Share da paper bags, da toys and da food - Mommy will give you more if you share.

Give da girlfriend good kisses and grooms and she will do dat for you! plus you can stay warm wif her.


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 4, 2007)

ooooh a bun girlfriend!!!!!! my mama says no girlfriends for me for awhile even though i gots no mo' gonads!!!!!!!! UGH what does it take for some respectability in this house!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~nEmo


----------



## MissBea (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't forget to offer her some of the treats your person gives you. Its nice if sometimes you let her have first choice of them too.

Also - don't forget - a girl loves to hear she's pretty sometimes....even if she just woke up and hasn't groomed herself yet.

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Flopster (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks forthe advice guys. 

Shes coming home today...but I can't see her until shes all healed.

I saw all the stuff mama got her.Shehas the same castle as mine, only pink and she has a big grass mat like mine, and little carpets. I told mama she needed to have a sliiiiiiiinky, cuz thats my favorite and I don't want to share. 

Oh she is so pretty. Shesthe pretties bunny I ever did see. Ihave her picture hanging up by my condo. 

:heartbeat::woohoo:heartbeat:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh boy! Hope you bothwuv each other! It's good you have your own toys tho! Girls don't share good.

Mommy keeps promising me to get a slinky! What is that?

I got stacking cups and LOVE them - someone on here has them and gave mama the idea. Of coursedat uggy bunny plays wit 'em too. Dat uggy bunny is a boy! it pretendered tobe agirl to get mama to love it. Idn'tdat sick!?


----------



## Flopster (Oct 9, 2007)

The sliiiiinky is the bested toy ever. Its a...a......I don't know what it is but I love it. You can chew it, and stretch it and throw it.. 

I'm sorry your mama loves that imposter bunny. I bet he didn't really like being called a girl. I don't wanna be called a girl. :?Want me to have my girl friend beat him up? Shes a BIG bunny..she can do it. 







Isn't she the most beautifulest bunny you ever saw? :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Is she one of dose punker bunnies I sees on tv sometimes? She has pink eaws.... 

~bo


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 9, 2007)

LoL. Shes in a pink castle silly. The light shines and makes her look pink... 

Hey I wonder if I look purple in mine?onder:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Mama says dat her got spayded and wasn't feelin good. She says spayded is like neuters!!! :shock:


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 11, 2007)

She's feeling better now. We sniffed each other from cage to cage.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Oct 11, 2007)

HI!! Fiver here...

I know how excited you feel!! I just got a new home AND four new girlfriends!! Mama won't let us all play together, though...she says I'll wanna be TOO friendly...

I don't get it! I told her to TRUST ME...I WON'T be too friendly...but she says she doesn't trust me.

The girls (except for that moo bunny Mama has) keep trying to find sneaky ways to convince Mama they NEED to play with me, too!! HEHE!!

I'm really popular already!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flopster (Oct 25, 2007)

:inlove:I love her, love her, love her! We got to play together last night for a long time and no cage bars in between us. I chased that big white bunny around and tried to give her some bunny lovin' but she kept running away from me. :bunnybutt:I think she likes me though, she let me lick her and snuggle. :bunnieskissI'm so happy to have my very own girl bunny!


----------

